# Does the DTP switch off when not used



## RichD1 (Oct 17, 2016)

As it says, does it turn off or does it go into standby and keep warm?

I ask because the other night I switched it on but then we didn't make coffee at that time. Came back an hour later pressed the on switch and found that the machine was nice and warm. The PF was nice and hot after doing a quick wash thro', even the cups on top had got warm, first time I had noticed this.

The coffee I made was the best ever!

Richard


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

RichD1 said:


> As it says, does it turn off or does it go into standby and keep warm?
> 
> I ask because the other night I switched it on but then we didn't make coffee at that time. Came back an hour later pressed the on switch and found that the machine was nice and warm. The PF was nice and hot after doing a quick wash thro', even the cups on top had got warm, first time I had noticed this.
> 
> ...


It's goes into standby for 20mins before switching off.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

ATZ said:


> It's goes into standby for 20mins before switching off.


I suspect that may relate to regulations. Perhaps Sage etc have to meet them as they sell so many. The cup warming facility compared with I suspect all "normal" machines is a bit of a joke. Those often get really hot on top. I did have a mugs taking too much heat away problem and quickly switched to some fairly light borosilicate mugs. Dual wall are available but the inner wall is usually very fragile.

John

-


----------

